# 7 String custom Necrophagist Xiphos



## Jaaaaamie (Jan 14, 2008)

...what's the story behind this guitar?


----------



## Rick (Jan 14, 2008)

Apparently, he's using it on the next album.


----------



## yevetz (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for posting....but was posted


----------



## Codyyy (Jan 14, 2008)

1 vol, EMG's, trem, possible ebony board, satin black...


Why couldn't they have made the production model like that?


----------



## LiesThatBind (Jan 14, 2008)

Damn that inlay is nice.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 14, 2008)

Codyyy said:


> 1 vol, EMG's, trem, possible ebony board, satin black...
> 
> 
> Why couldn't they have made the production model like that?



Because they know you'd have wanted one for 10 minutes before GASsing for a Carvin and a Boogie and a Randall and an Agile.


----------



## noodles (Jan 14, 2008)

Codyyy said:


> Why couldn't they have made the production model like that?



Because Ibanez doesn't listen to its customers.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 14, 2008)

Fuck you, noodles.&#8482;


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 14, 2008)

Well he's not wrong...


----------



## Blaserius (Jan 14, 2008)

noodles said:


> Because Ibanez doesn't listen to its customers.



Sad but true.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Stitch (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah, because Ibanez didn't rerelease the S7, bring out the Xiphos 7, RG2228 - _the world's FIRST production 8-string_ and, oh yeah, release a 24-fret Saber in the space of a year? 

Whatever.


----------



## Codyyy (Jan 14, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Because they know you'd have wanted one for 10 minutes before GASsing for a Carvin and a Boogie and a Randall and an Agile.



 







Well, I don't know about the last three, but I've made my decision already. So  


THAT'S RIGHT, GOOD FOR ME


----------



## Rick (Jan 14, 2008)

Codyyy said:


> 1 vol, EMG's, trem, possible ebony board, satin black...
> 
> 
> Why couldn't they have made the production model like that?



That's all I wanted.


----------



## Blaserius (Jan 14, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Yeah, because Ibanez didn't rerelease the S7, bring out the Xiphos 7, RG2228 - _the world's FIRST production 8-string_ and, oh yeah, release a 24-fret Saber in the space of a year?
> 
> Whatever.



You got a point stich, its all good that they released the S7, Xiphos 7 and the RG2228 But just wished they gave their 7s and 8 string more color options personaly. Not in to that glitter and sparkle thing. Their old sevens had better options.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 14, 2008)

They did, but show me a company that has better options now. Everyone hates on Ibanez, but what do Schecter have? Black, or red. Or Black.

Jackson? Black. or Red. Or Silverburst, but no one seems to be able to find that. Or that absolutely lovely Desert camo that doesn't induce vomiting on seeing it at all. 

I don't even know what LTD make just now but I'm willing to bet the colour options arent any more varied than those already mentioned. And the 8 strings will all be black.


----------



## thedonutman (Jan 14, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Yeah, because Ibanez didn't rerelease the S7, bring out the Xiphos 7, RG2228 - _the world's FIRST production 8-string_ and, oh yeah, release a 24-fret Saber in the space of a year?
> 
> Whatever.



I think what they mean is that Ibanez don't listen fully to their customers.

The S7 looks boring (compared to the old fancy topped ones). the Xiphos is hardtail only, and the RG2228 looks boring too (OK, Its black, I can deal with that, but they could have at least had some other options?).

EDIT: looks like someone beat me to the colour thing.

Still I get the impression that Ibanez's design is something like this(Just speculation, and most likely to be untrue):

Some dude says "We need a 7 string Xiphos!!!!....."

Ibanez starts to develop and release a production 7 string xiphos.

Same dude says "Hey wait ! I'm not finished yet, It'd be cool to have xxxxxxx features"

And by that time Ibanez have already finished designing and released it.


----------



## noodles (Jan 14, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Yeah, because Ibanez didn't rerelease the S7, bring out the Xiphos 7, RG2228 - _the world's FIRST production 8-string_ and, oh yeah, release a 24-fret Saber in the space of a year?
> 
> Whatever.



Yes, they re-released the S7. In the Indonesian line. In one color. With the same damn 22-fret neck. Yes, they released a 24-fret 6-string S. Finally. After people have been begging for one since the fucking 80s. Yes, the released an eight. In a scale length that makes the F# sound like a wet fart. In one color.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 14, 2008)

thedonutman said:


> I think what they mean is that Ibanez don't listen fully to their customers.
> 
> The S7 looks boring (compared to the old fancy topped ones).



Like this one?


----------



## Blaserius (Jan 14, 2008)

Stitch said:


> They did, but show me a company that has better options now. Everyone hates on Ibanez, but what do Schecter have? Black, or red. Or Black.
> 
> Jackson? Black. or Red. Or Silverburst, but no one seems to be able to find that. Or that absolutely lovely Desert camo that doesn't induce vomiting on seeing it at all.
> 
> I don't even know what LTD make just now but I'm willing to bet the colour options arent any more varied than those already mentioned. And the 8 strings will all be black.



Agree. the desert camo thing is just ugly as hell. I personaly really like ibanez guitars  
If they had the 1527 in the same trans red as Schecter's C7 I would be all over it man or silver burst like the one Head from korn had. wouldnt mind a black xiphos neither. But I think just having 1 color option on their sevens is pretty lame. Was hoping that would change when the new model's came..


----------



## Randy (Jan 14, 2008)

noodles said:


> Yes, they re-released the S7. In the Indonesian line. In one color. With the same damn 22-fret neck. Yes, they released a 24-fret 6-string S. Finally. After people have been begging for one since the fucking 80s. Yes, the released an eight. In a scale length that makes the F# sound like a wet fart. In one color.



 

Co-sign.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't hate on Ibanez at ALL. I love Ibanez.

I just think that the S7320 is useless because it's only available in BK which sucks. I wouldn't care if they are GK or BP. They should have re-released the S7420 with a ZR-7 trem.

The S7320 also has a thick 22 fret very un-Ibanez neck which felt HORRIBLE. If it had even an RG7321 style neck with 24 frets I would have one by now. 

I'm quite happy with the Xiphos 7.  Although I'm pretty sure they didn't put a floating trem in because then they would probably have had to design a Edge III-7.

With the RG2228 I think they shouldn't have aimed so high in terms of price. &#8364;1,500 for an 8 string guitar?  I know that it comes with a case and EMG pickups so add about &#8364;350 to the price but still. I'd end up getting a ESP/LTD 8 quicker then an Ibby 8. Basswood isn't that expensive.


----------



## GiantBaba (Jan 14, 2008)

If they're going to release a signature Xiphos 7, make it that burgandy matte red one Dino has. Love that


----------



## Blaserius (Jan 14, 2008)

GiantBaba said:


> If they're going to release a signature Xiphos 7, make it that burgandy matte red one Dino has. Love that



yeah totaly!! A black one would be nice too.


----------



## Nick (Jan 14, 2008)

ESP have a huge range of colour/finish options compared to ibanez.

Stitch is right though anyone that says ibanez doesnt listen to its customers is just wrong. Yes they dont produce one of a kind instruments exactly to peoples spec but every model that iv heard of being asked for is now available.

They are one of the few 'major' companies that actually DO listen to customers and make what they want.


----------



## ukfswmart (Jan 14, 2008)

ESP have no range of colours when it comes to the 1 seven they do (the discontinued the NG which, in my opinion, is gorgeous), and it looks as though all the 8s they'll be doing will be in black also

...does anyone else get the impression that a descendant of Henry Ford is working in the ESP 8-string department?


----------



## elrrek (Jan 14, 2008)

Seeing as no-one else has done it - as far as I've seen so far -


Hey look, Ibanez have made a Jackson Warrior - AWESOME!!!!


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jan 14, 2008)

I am pretty excited over the new Xiphos 7. I am relieved its hard tail. Many of the Ibanez guitars turn me off these days because its only offered with a floating bridge.

for those with color woes, check out the chameleon paint job on the new xiphos...




























Its the old, switching color in different lighting business.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 14, 2008)

elrrek said:


> Seeing as no-one else has done it - as far as I've seen so far -
> 
> 
> Hey look, Ibanez have made a Jackson Warrior - AWESOME!!!!



Er, yeah... Dean made one too.  Oh look! PRS made a Les Paul! 

Anyway the Xiphos looks better. Not to mention it's a 7.


----------



## Mr. S (Jan 14, 2008)

oh fuck that RHS looks fucking amazing


----------



## skinhead (Jan 14, 2008)

Those xiphos looks awesome!


----------



## xXcondemnedXx (Jan 14, 2008)

DarkKnight369 said:


> I am pretty excited over the new Xiphos 7. I am relieved its hard tail. Many of the Ibanez guitars turn me off these days because its only offered with a floating bridge.
> 
> for those with color woes, check out the chameleon paint job on the new xiphos...
> 
> ...



IMO the finish sucks

IMO!!


----------



## Mr. S (Jan 14, 2008)

xXcondemnedXx said:


> IMO the finish sucks
> 
> IMO!!



its likely to look very different in person, i doubt those paint flecks will show up that much at all, before i bought my RGT all the pictures i found had mega sparkly paintjobs where the flash reflected off the flecks in the paint, i think if you wait till you see it with your own eyes the paint job will look more subtle..

(or at least i hope )


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jan 14, 2008)

noodles said:


> Yes, they re-released the S7. In the Indonesian line. In one color. With the same damn 22-fret neck. Yes, they released a 24-fret 6-string S. Finally. After people have been begging for one since the fucking 80s. Yes, the released an eight. In a scale length that makes the F# sound like a wet fart. In one color.



The S7 was korean. The 24 fret S's are prestige and japanese, which is more then most would be expecting, AND the colors on them are decent (3 variations I think).

And even though most will disagree, I think colors are overated. I'm happy with my black guitars  I do think Ibanez could open their ears a bit more to certain "customer groups" IE 7 string players. That said, it is true that its a lot more popular then necessary to bash Ibanezs and it mostly relates to their color options and then people hope they'll go back to what they were in the early 90's. It ain't gonna happen. I think it's important to also keep in mind that the opinions and tastes in guitars of the people on message boards like Jemsite and SS.org can be vastly different from the rest of the world.



ZeroSignal said:


> The S7320 also has a thick 22 fret very un-Ibanez neck which felt HORRIBLE. If it had even an RG7321 style neck with 24 frets I would have one by now.



That's odd, my old S7320 neck was thinner and played WAY better then my friend's RG7321  



> With the RG2228 I think they shouldn't have aimed so high in terms of price. 1,500 for an 8 string guitar?  I know that it comes with a case and EMG pickups so add about 350 to the price but still. I'd end up getting a ESP/LTD 8 quicker then an Ibby 8. Basswood isn't that expensive.



I don't think 1,500$US (which si what it sells for here)is a bad price for an 8 string prestige Ibby. It's not cheap, but I don't think its vastly overpriced.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Jan 14, 2008)

That finish is most likely RCH, and I'm a huge whore fan of the BCH. If BCH came out...I think I'd've found my new 7-string.

*hopes it has an ebony fretboard*

*...maybe blackouts*


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 14, 2008)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> (1) That's odd, my old S7320 neck was thinner and played WAY better then my friend's RG7321
> 
> 
> 
> (2)I don't think 1,500$US (which si what it sells for here)is a bad price for an 8 string prestige Ibby. It's not cheap, but I don't think its vastly overpriced.



1. I've played a couple of S7320's and their necks were noticeably thicker.  I found it REALLY uncomfortable.

2. It's between 1500-2000 in Ireland at least. Europe should probably not be compared to America.


----------



## Oneiros (Jan 14, 2008)

yah, europe charges double... that suck!!! 
that chameleon should be taken without flash i guess


----------



## Pauly (Jan 14, 2008)

Look forward to seeing high quality pics of the 7-string at Namm soon.


----------



## xXcondemnedXx (Jan 14, 2008)

Mr. S said:


> its likely to look very different in person, i doubt those paint flecks will show up that much at all, before i bought my RGT all the pictures i found had mega sparkly paintjobs where the flash reflected off the flecks in the paint, i think if you wait till you see it with your own eyes the paint job will look more subtle..
> 
> (or at least i hope )



i just really dont like the sparkly glitterness of it


----------



## Jeff (Jan 14, 2008)

Stitch said:


> They did, but show me a company that has better options now. Everyone hates on Ibanez, but what do Schecter have? Black, or red. Or Black.
> 
> Jackson? Black. or Red. Or Silverburst, but no one seems to be able to find that. Or that absolutely lovely Desert camo that doesn't induce vomiting on seeing it at all.
> 
> I don't even know what LTD make just now but I'm willing to bet the colour options arent any more varied than those already mentioned. And the 8 strings will all be black.



Well there's always Carvin.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 14, 2008)

Ugh... I'm not playing a guitar shaped softmint!


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 14, 2008)

DISSECTION TIME


Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> The S7 was korean.


 Which ones? IIRC the 7420s were MIJ, and the 7320s are Indo



Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> The 24 fret S's are prestige and japanese, which is more then most would be expecting, AND the colors on them are decent (3 variations I think).


True



Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> And even though most will disagree, I think colors are overated. I'm happy with my black guitars


 Nothing wrong with a black guitar, but frankly thats one of the biggest complaints i hear about ibby's is the lack of color choices. Ibanez is getting better, but only mildly. they almost use it to color code their guitars, where, black excluded, each model is available in one, maybe two colors, and no other models are in those colors. 



Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I do think Ibanez could open their ears a bit more to certain "customer groups" IE 7 string players. That said, it is true that its a lot more popular then necessary to bash Ibanezs and it mostly relates to their color options and then people hope they'll go back to what they were in the early 90's. It ain't gonna happen. I think it's important to also keep in mind that the opinions and tastes in guitars of the people on message boards like Jemsite and SS.org can be vastly different from the rest of the world.


 Youre not too far off here. Tak Hosono has even said he just sort of gives up when he starts seeing requests for more maple boards on neon pink rgs. But, there are some people who just want something that isnt the same ole same ole. if i could get a white s7, or an rg1527 in like green, or red, i'd be all over that. 



Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> That's odd, my old S7320 neck was thinner and played WAY better then my friend's RG7321


Old? how old? the S7320 hasnt been out long enough to really be considered old. Are you thinking an s7420? cause those WERE thinner. the new 7320 necks arent ibbyesque at all



Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I don't think 1,500$US (which si what it sells for here)is a bad price for an 8 string prestige Ibby. It's not cheap, but I don't think its vastly overpriced.


 I'll agree with you on that one, although i think prices in general are too high. by current standards though i'll agree


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 14, 2008)

feel free to baweet this post


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jan 14, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> DISSECTION TIME Which ones? IIRC the 7420s were MIJ, and the 7320s are Indo



I could be wrong. But I coulda sworn the S7320's were korean. If it's an indo it didn't play like one (as in it was great).



> Youre not too far off here. Tak Hosono has even said he just sort of gives up when he starts seeing requests for more maple boards on neon pink rgs. But, there are some people who just want something that isnt the same ole same ole. if i could get a white s7, or an rg1527 in like green, or red, i'd be all over that.



agreed.



> Old? how old? the S7320 hasnt been out long enough to really be considered old. Are you thinking an s7420? cause those WERE thinner. the new 7320 necks arent ibbyesque at all



Old as in I don't own it anymore. I know the difference between an S7420 and the newer S7320's  My fault though, I failed to specify  But I swear mine had a thinner neck then a 7321 and it played great. Obviously it wasn't RG7620 thin but still...


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 14, 2008)

Youre right. i just looked, and the s7320 is MIK. i coulda sworn to god they were indo. 

The s7320 and rg7321 necks are about the same, the rg neck seems just a hair slimmer, from what i can tell. the older MIK 7321 necks could have been different though


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jan 15, 2008)

^ yeah my friend's RG7321 is from the first korean models. It could explain for the discrepencies in shapes. I hate the neck on his RG to be honest. Very broad shoulders on that neck.


----------



## Naren (Jan 15, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> Youre right. i just looked, and the s7320 is MIK. i coulda sworn to god they were indo.



Why? They play like they're MIJ. My band's bass player (who used to be the lead guitarist) has a s7320 and it says on the back of the headstock "Made in Korea." It plays just as well as my MIJ RG1527 and my MIK RG7EXFX2.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 15, 2008)

Naren said:


> Why? They play like they're MIJ. My band's bass player (who used to be the lead guitarist) has a s7320 and it says on the back of the headstock "Made in Korea." It plays just as well as my MIJ RG1527 and my MIK RG7EXFX2.



I just always heard they were indo. they're great, i wont disagree. theres a reason i picked one as my main 7. still waiting for it to get to the shop though, a few months later. I just swore they were well made MII


----------



## charles22880 (Jan 15, 2008)

so i take it the xyphos 7 is in a chameleon finish, if so im going to have to get it stripped and repainted.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 15, 2008)

that it is, sir


----------



## El Caco (Jan 15, 2008)

charles22880 said:


> so i take it the xyphos 7 is in a chameleon finish, if so im going to have to get it stripped and repainted.



If you were going to repaint it, it would be crazy to strip it. It's a brand new guitar with a perfect finish, just sand it to give the paint something to stick to and paint it. If you are worried about having too much paint on there, give it a good sanding.


----------



## Lethe (Jan 15, 2008)

Does that look like 27" to anyone else? I don't know what tuning they are going to use in the future, but there should be no need to go baritone for b.


----------



## nikt (Jan 15, 2008)

Pauly said:


> Look forward to seeing pics of the high quality 7-string at Namm soon.




fixed


----------



## FortePenance (Jan 15, 2008)

Lethe said:


> Does that look like 27" to anyone else? I don't know what tuning they are going to use in the future, but there should be no need to go baritone for b.



Necrophagist do D standard on 6ers, so I'm guessing it'd be A standard on a 7. I dunno about 27" though the production model is probably 25.5" How do people honestly tell scale lengths on photos. @[email protected]

Just a few things I'd like to chime in on:

I actually like the S7320 necks and Wizard II-7 necks compared to 1527 necks. Are the necks on Universes/older Ibbies different by a lot? I'll have to have a wank on my friend's 7420 I guess.

As for the other stuff brought up by noodles in rebuttal to stitch, well, I agree with UnknownDoodle on the colour issue. It's one of the last things I honestly care about and people that go "man, I'm not buying this Ibanez/Jackson/PRS because I hate black", just kinda nagglenog me. Sure Trespass told me about some theory that dif. colours would affect your playing subconciously or whatever but i'm guessing most of these "black haters" aren't thinking with that idea fixated within them. But yes, I suppose this issue is mainly just me not giving two shits. Or that black is considered metal/cool and that's their target market.

The 24 fret neck thing, well Gibson and Fender have little to none 24 frets models that I can recall easily yet they still sell fairly well. Same goes with Ernie Ball gitfiddles. Asides from the JP and the Silhouette, it SEEMS they only have 22 fret models. Hmma and whilst you might argue that Ibanez is targeted at a shredder market, lots of beginners pick up Ibanezes because they're cheap too and I don't think they really care too much about 24 frets.

Finally on the issue of the 8-string, lots of people found the 27" neck of the 8 to be workable with the low F#. I wasn't one of those people though so I guess it goes either way. 

Anyway, chicken's calling for dinner. Yay.


----------



## Nick (Jan 15, 2008)

Lethe said:


> Does that look like 27" to anyone else? I don't know what tuning they are going to use in the future, but there should be no need to go baritone for b.




As far as i know they will be tuned to A which would make sense being that their current songs are all in D

A would benifit from a baritone scale, ask Karl Sanders

*edit*

I see fortpenance beat me to it


----------



## Pauly (Jan 15, 2008)

nikt said:


> fixed



That too.


----------



## Nick (Jan 15, 2008)

ukfswmart said:


> ESP have no range of colours when it comes to the 1 seven they do (the discontinued the NG which, in my opinion, is gorgeous), and it looks as though all the 8s they'll be doing will be in black also
> 
> ...does anyone else get the impression that a descendant of Henry Ford is working in the ESP 8-string department?




i was talking about ESP as a producer of guitars not just in the 7 string dept 

also if im right the stef 8's will be available in natural finish also


----------



## Toshiro (Jan 15, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> That finish is most likely RCH, and I'm a huge whore fan of the BCH. If BCH came out...I think I'd've found my new 7-string.
> 
> *hopes it has an ebony fretboard*
> 
> *...maybe blackouts*



That finish is Grey Chameleon, the only finish available on the Xiphos 7 according to the leaked Ibanez catalogs all over the 'net at present..


----------



## Bekanor (Jan 15, 2008)

I want the Xiphos 7 more than any other 7 in it's assumed price range.

It would definitely be getting a set of LSR's providing I could get one drilled out to fit a .70 and still work properly.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jan 15, 2008)

I absolutely love this design, my only concern is the upper fret access via the lower cutaway.

I'm not quite a chest rocker, but I'm no low rider either. I wear the axe just above the belt line, but with my hand underneath the neck like a jazz or classical player.


----------



## charles22880 (Jan 15, 2008)

ive been playing a xyphos at a guitar store not to far from here and i loved the look and feel of it, very comfortable in my point of view and since i own seven strings im going to have to buy a pair of the xpt707 and get it tricked out to my specs, im ditching my other 7-strings for a pair of that badboy but im keeping my 7321 for obvious practice of course.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 16, 2008)

Stitch said:


> yeah, release a 24-fret Saber in the space of a year?



That's been being requested since about 1987. ;p


----------



## loktide (Jan 16, 2008)

shit, i never wanted a xiphos as bad as now


----------



## audibleE (Jan 16, 2008)

One word = "Ibanhad".

(applause)......Thank you. (Exit stage right.)


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 16, 2008)

audibleE said:


> One word = "Ibanhad".
> 
> (applause)......Thank you. (Exit stage right.)


----------



## Adil-2552 (Jul 18, 2008)

Ibanez needs to release more Japanese made 7s...I'm sick of this Indonesian and Korean junk. The only way to get something like this is to be an endorser, it really does look awesome though.
They should release it without the "Necrophagist" inlay and I'm adamant that it will sell.


----------



## Guitarwizard (Jul 18, 2008)

Everybody moans about the fact that Ibanez is releasing to many black guitars, and when a new one come's with a kickass chameleon finish which no other brand offers, people moan about it and say they want it black. And with EMGs..


----------



## drmosh (Jul 18, 2008)

Adil-2552 said:


> Ibanez needs to release more Japanese made 7s...I'm sick of this Indonesian and Korean junk. The only way to get something like this is to be an endorser, it really does look awesome though.
> They should release it without the "Necrophagist" inlay and I'm adamant that it will sell.



I agree with your sentiments, but a Necrophgaist inlay 7 like that would probably not sell all that well.


----------



## Coobanez (Jul 18, 2008)

I'd buy another XPT707 if it had the specs that Muhammed has on his, looks like a damn sexy guitar. I remember for a while that after I heard the song name Diminshed to Be by Necrophagist, that MAYBE, he played it in the key of B on a 7....epic failure after checkin out those tabs


----------



## Adil-2552 (Jul 18, 2008)

drmosh said:


> I agree with your sentiments, but a Necrophgaist inlay 7 like that would probably not sell all that well.



I know, which is why I said it should be released without it. However I believe Muhammed Suicmez isn't renowned enough to have his own signature model.
Ibanez should release that as a prestige, team J craft model...I'd buy one


----------



## El Caco (Jul 18, 2008)

Guitarwizard said:


> Everybody moans about the fact that Ibanez is releasing to many black guitars, and when a new one come's with a kickass chameleon finish which no other brand offers, people moan about it and say they want it black. And with EMGs..



I doubt I will ever complain about too many black guitars


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 18, 2008)

Blaserius said:


> Sad but true.



So Very, Very Sad.


----------

